# What is He Even Doing?



## moxjosie (Jul 22, 2015)

Some background information, I got a cockapoo puppy 2 weeks ago from a friend. He's an amazing boy, 10 weeks old, and his name is Timo. 

When I first brought him home and let him onto the lawn that was his first time stepping on grass, so you can imagine he lost his mind. Timo would - and still does - run around in circles, smell every blade he can, and plop down on his stomach, body spread out on the grass like a starfish, nose deep into the lawn, and sniff as hard as he can. 

He'll literally lay in the same position for a minute digging his nose into the grass deep enough to indent it and sniff like a Bounty commercial housewife and her fresh linens.

I was wondering if anyone else's cockapoo has even done anything similar. Up until I'd seen Timo do it, I didn't know sniffing grass like a crack addict was a thing dogs did.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Not sure why he's doing this,I don't have grass but Sid does something like this on my shaggy rug indoors


----------



## moxjosie (Jul 22, 2015)

Goosey said:


> Not sure why he's doing this,I don't have grass but Sid does something like this on my shaggy rug indoors


It's so odd! I tried to figure out if he was going after something in particular but, nope. He just seems to really enjoy the smell.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

His nose is a wonderful instrument and can tell him so much. He's reading a book, or the equivalent of, and is in puppy heaven. It's like us going into a chocolate factory, or the supermarket when they have just baked bread. We had a dog who every time we drove past Pedigree Petfoods, would shove her nose right up the air vent and inhale loudly and deeply.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Just wait until he discovers the multi sensory experience of rolling in fox poop or fresh cow pat


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Timo sounds delightful.
Ruby did something similar when she was a little pup & we took her on the beach


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Cat 53 said:


> His nose is a wonderful instrument and can tell him so much. He's reading a book, or the equivalent of, and is in puppy heaven. It's like us going into a chocolate factory, or the supermarket when they have just baked bread. We had a dog who every time we drove past Pedigree Petfoods, would shove her nose right up the air vent and inhale loudly and deeply.


My two do this when the neighbours are having a barbecue they lift there heads and can't get any closer to the fence even if they tried


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Did he have grass prior to coming to you? 
Maybe it's just because it's new ? Lola loves to smell everything! I'm surprised she doesn't walk into things more as her head is constantly to the ground!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

When I discovered countless holes throughout my grass is they love love love not the smell of grass but all the little buggies that live in them, just under the dirt, and deep below that requires a hole the size of my head. I just enjoy watching their nose at work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Dexter did the same on his first day home, also his first time outside.


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

And Obi! He also had hours of fun doing it to snow the first time he came across it!


----------

